# Is my FEMALE betta fish A MALE?



## Tamoghna Dey (Feb 24, 2020)

Recently this one, named Kara, has been creating bubble nests and idk it doesn't have a ovipositor..or that white dot under its belly. Plakats are quite rare here in India, specifically here in west bengal. So idk if she/he's a male plakat or not. Would you guys help me out?


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd guess female. Some females create bubble nests. She looks like she might be a little bloated but it might just be that photo.
Definitely get other opinions 🙂


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Female can blow bubble nests and flare, just like males. Some females seem to not have an "eggspot" (ovipositor) and some males seem like they do have them. Fin length, body shape- those can vary between bettas and aren't definite ways to tell either.

What you want to do is look for ovaries. Female bettas have them, and males do not. Take a flashlight and shine it from behind your fish- if you see a large shadowy triangle behind their stomach extending towards their tail, those are ovaries and your fish is female! No triangle, just the round stomach? Then they're male.

I'm attaching a couple of pictures of females with their ovaries highlighted, and males with no ovaries. Try the flashlight trick with your betta and compare! (It's easier to see in person, I promise)


----------

